# How many poops per day?



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

My chis poop all the time. I have them on Eagle Pack Holistic food and they are doing good on it and gaining weight finally. I bet they each must poop 5-7 times a day. Soft, not diarrhea but certainly not constipated. Is this pooping frequency normal for them?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

hmmm, im not too sure whats concidered "normal"....i do know mine poop 2 or 3 times in a day though, lol!
i imagine as long as they seem healthy and their stools are a healthy consistancy they're probly fine!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I am constanly changing their pee pads.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

is it just the pups or is coco going often too?!

you could try adding a spoonfull of NATURAL sugarfree non flavoured yoghurt to thier diet. the probiotics in the yoghurt will help balance out any equalities going on in the tummy.
Eaglepacks a very good food so i cant see that causeing too many issues.
What are they all having in terms of treats?

try the yoghurt, if that doesnt work id get a stool sample to the vet.
it seems like a lot of mess for them, however the pups will poop quite a bit untill there about 8-12 months old.

Dodger and vixie are 2 times a day 
Rosies closer to 4-5 times a day (shes 14 weeks on sunday)
So it doesnt seem TOOO exsessive, but id try the yoghurt anyway, (its good for them eitherway so wont hurt to add it)
it should be soft but well formed...


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

2 times a day.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

1-2 times a day


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

2-3 at the most - Innova Sr.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya goes twice per day, morning and evening after she eats. She use to go alot more when she was younger. Sometimes if you feed too much they go more often. 
Good tip foxywench.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

2 times a day but shes nearly a year old now - upto about 6 months she seemed to go 3-5 times a day mostly after meals

when i first put her on a wet hollistic food she was going a little more than usual for a few weeks - are you feeding the correct daily amount?


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy is on eaglepack holistic also and what you said is similar for Gypsy. She is about 3 to 5 times per day I was thinking that was a lot aswell. And about how the poop is hers is the same so maybe its the food??


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Eaglepack is a great food, however it is also a very rich food. Toy breeds tend to have problems properly digesting rich foods.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Piña is on Wellness Super 5 mix chicken and she goes 1-2x each day.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive actually heard that about eagle pack...it could be just too rich for them


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Eagle pack holistic has lactobacillus in it--which is why you give the yogurt. I free feed so maybe they are just eating all day long and pooping all day too. The twins are 7 months old so maybe they will start slowing down again. I really love the food and hate to switch them. It really doesn't bother me as much as it does my husband. Men just can't handle the poo as well.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What do you mean by rich food? High fat??


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

mine are free fed and there 1-2 on the adults.

ive never actually read the ingredients, so i cant tell you how its rich, but i have been told its a "rich" food, id always have thought high protein rich in eagle pack but i could be mistaken.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

The formula i feed has 24% Protein, i didnt think it was to much but if it is i will consider switching foods even though i know eagle pack is good.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i feed timberwolf organics and i guess its probably considered a "rich" food with 24-26% protein. my chis dont have any problems with the timberwolf and are doing great they poop 2-3 times at the most per day.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

The Eagle Pack I feed is 24% Protein. Timberwolf Orgainics is hard to find around here.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed Timberwolf and I have to order it...it isn't sold locally anywhere. Mine goes probably about 3 times a day on average.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

chichime said:


> I free feed so maybe they are just eating all day long and pooping all day too.


have you tried schedule feeding them to see if it resolves the situation - at least its better than changing from a food they do well on - Twig used to go at anytime untill i started giving her set mealtimes


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I feed my three 7 month olds mostly (about 90-95%) people food with a little Royal Canin Mini mixed in now and then...which they usually pick out. Mine usually poop twice a day, morning and evening...always formed stool that I can just pick right up off the pad without leaving a trace.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina and Boss both go about 2-3 times a day. Depending on how much they've eaten and if anyone has snuck them table food :. They eat chicken soup. When Boss was a tiny puppy I had him on canned Eukanuba he pooped like all the time! I was constantly changing the pee pads. I was so glad when I could finally get him on regular food lol.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

toby is always the same. AS soon as he gets up and in the afternoon about 2 or 3 o'clock. It is a nice firm poo, but not super hard. I feed him natural balance and he is doing well on it.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

One to two times a day.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

2 sometimes 3 times a day, Tuckie eats Natural Balance.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

hehehe, Sami must be a weirdo. She only poops once a day. She will poop twice if she's at my friend's house though. it's almost like she's trying to leave some scent or something.


----------



## steph8391 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am giving my 4.5 mo old pup Avoderm grain free all life stages food. I switched him from Eukanuba which gave me constant runny poop. Now his poop is solid and normal- but he still poops several times a day. He has to go immediately after eating. I don't understand how he can go so often and so quickly after eating. He eats the recommended amount. My other dogs eat the same food and go to the bathroom 2x, maybe 3 at the most. What is wrong with the pup?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley & Kaige once a day MOSTLY! I'm sure now and then it's twice a day. Kizzie has a routine we wake up in the morning and go potty and she poops right away lol Then not too long after dinner she does it again lol. I really wouldn't even know what is normal, but that does sound like a lot of poo a day! :O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Usually once a day, but occasionally twice.


----------

